# HIgh School graduation parade



## SquarePeg (May 29, 2021)

This parade started last year because of the pandemic when they couldn’t have all the usual pomp and circumstance surrounding the high school graduation. It was such a hit that they decided to do it again this year. I hope they continue this tradition because the kids really loved it!  Princess is the one driving the convertible.  Just sharing the joy.  I know these aren’t the greatest shots.  Literally unboxed my new 70-300 10 minutes before leaving the house.  No time to practice so I have no feel for this lens yet.  A few of these maybe were taken with the 16-80.  



_CAT8656 by SharonCat..., on Flickr



_CAT8665 by SharonCat..., on Flickr



_CAT8673 by SharonCat..., on Flickr



_CAT8697 by SharonCat..., on Flickr



_CAT8708-Edit by SharonCat..., on Flickr



DSCF8053 by SharonCat..., on Flickr



DSCF8039 by SharonCat..., on Flickr



DSCF8024 by SharonCat..., on Flickr



_CAT8716 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Warhorse (May 29, 2021)

Cool tradition to start!

You did well documenting it with your new lens.


----------



## snowbear (May 29, 2021)

Number nine nominated for PoTM


----------



## terri (May 29, 2021)

Great idea!   Looks like it's a hit with the kids, so maybe they'll keep it going.    Fun stuff!

Congrats on your new toy, too.


----------



## SquarePeg (May 29, 2021)

Warhorse said:


> Cool tradition to start!
> 
> You did well documenting it with your new lens.



Thanks!  I’m sure the lens has more to offer once I read some reviews on sweet spots and figure out the external controls.  


snowbear said:


> Number nine nominated for PoTM


Aww thanks!


terri said:


> Great idea!   Looks like it's a hit with the kids, so maybe they'll keep it going.    Fun stuff!
> 
> Congrats on your new toy, too.


I hope they do keep it going, because the kids really loved it anybody who wanted to participate from the town was able to gather on Main Street and cheer them on and it didn’t really cost anything!


----------



## Fujidave (May 30, 2021)

Looks like a great day was had, K14 number plate looks like your daughter was the driver.


----------



## SquarePeg (May 30, 2021)

Fujidave said:


> Looks like a great day was had, K14 number plate looks like your daughter was the driver.


Yes she was driving so hard to get a good photo of her.


----------

